# hello from canada



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

just thought i would introduce myself to all the fellow sailors here,name is chris and i dock in penatanguishene,ontario canada (georgian bay) at bay moorings marina.i recently purchased my second sailboat a c&c 33 named voodoo.ive been sailing since i could do so and have sailed on lake ontario most of my life until moving to the "cleaner" georgian bay.
im looking forward to getting as much as i can from this forum and to getting to know fellow members.thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chris,
Welcome to Sailnet, glad you're with us. Best of luck with the C&C.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

I've never been to Georgian Bay, but have always wanted to. Is it still as nice as I've heard?

David


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

its beautifull there,i live 15 minutes from lake ontario and drive 2 hours from my house to get to my boat in georgian bay and its worth it.
my wifes family bought a cottage there around 5 years ago and after a few day sails on a hobie i had to bring my boat up there.
it is the lower part of the canadian sheild so there is lots of islands to moor off which have many clean sandy beaches,coves,channels going thru the islands where you can moor, the winds are very consistant and in the past five years i have found the weather to be very predictable. 
theres enough islands and beaches for a different destination every weekend and there is always a party/rendevous going on in the different islands during the long weekends (the best months are july and august and the water gets warm around then).my wife was scared to death of sailing when i met her and hated lake ontario and for a while i didnt sail very much.since ive had my boat up there all these factors have made it enjoyable for her and she looks forward to getting up to the boat as much as myself which has put me back where i want to be....on the water.
best islands in my opinion is beckwith,bosoleil and giant tomb,.christian island is nice too but is also a native reserve so you wont have as much privacy and ive had a few run in's with restless native youths there.
we see alot of american salors there during the late summer months,most of them power boats .


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

And its only a few miles to the Channel.
Welcome aboard, Chris.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

One of these days, I hope to make it up there. Spend too much money on my present boat to justify chartering up there (or anywhere else)...


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Chris, and welcome.

I'd love to sail on Georgian Bay one day. You are very lucky to be able to keep your boat there.

I sail on the Ottawa River, and my boat goes in the water tomorrow!


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

well, if your ever in the area.....
the ottawa river is also very nice.i was a teenager when my father bought a c&c 27 he used to have there and we sailed it a couple of weekends prior to trucking it home.would like to get back out there one day.thanks.


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

djodenda said:


> One of these days, I hope to make it up there. Spend too much money on my present boat to justify chartering up there (or anywhere else)...


yep,that seems to be my problem at the moment with going south.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome from the Left Coast!


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

cnc33voodoo said:


> well, if your ever in the area.....
> the ottawa river is also very nice.i was a teenager when my father bought a c&c 27 he used to have there and we sailed it a couple of weekends prior to trucking it home.would like to get back out there one day.thanks.


Maybe one day. 

I learned to sail on Albacores in Algonquin Park.
I like my 21' Sirius better. 

The posters here are very helpful, and funny...I'm sure you'll like the board.


----------

